# "THE CHEF'S CORNER" ..Drippings from Smoked meats........Flavor in a spoon...



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2011)

Just one more learning experience on this forum.....I am glad to share with my fellow meat smokers

Hope you all enjoy this tidbit from *Chef JimmyJ*..

I just had finished 2 pork butts....they were finished in the oven at 210 in a covered roasting pan...

There was this quart of liquid in the pan that I saved in the fridge until I had time to deal with it....








Two days later I was going to do something with it....It would not pour from the measuring cup.....

Gelatin and flavor beyond belief......WOW....heaven in a spoon......







So I dropped a note to Chef JimmyJ asking about this STUFF.....

I knew a chef would know what to do with it.....I sure as h*ll didn't.........here is his reply........

Hope you enjoy his response as much as I did.......We, on this forum, are blessed to have the expertise, comraderie and willingness of members(friends we have not met yet) to share their knowledge.






Chef JimmyJ
Yesterday at 10:13 pm

Hey buddy, It's called Glace de viande in French, Meat Glaze, or simply Glace. I forms from the breakdown of Collagen into Gelatin in any Meat or Cartillage. For instance, Head Cheese, the low and slow simmering of a Pigs head not only breaks down the tons of Collagen in the very active muscles of the head and jaw but also dissolves the Cartillage in the ears Nose and Snout. The meat is removed along with the Tongue, chopped, then covered in the gelatin laden cooking broth. When it is refridgerated it sets firm enough to Slice. The higher the concentration of Gelatin, the Firmer the cold Glace. In the Restaurant Biz it is not uncommon to boil 40 Gallons of Stock made from Leg Joints, of Veal or Beef, down to 1 Gallon of Glace. This sets firm enough to break apart with your hands! It takes a lot of space and energy to chill and hold Forty Gallons but 1 Gallon of Glace fits in a 4" Full Hotel Pan and can be cut into 1-2" Cubes, then used to add Flavor and Mouth Feel, rich velvety texture, to any Sauce or Soup. Because Glace has a lower water contend it keeps longer and there is less contamination from the constant,"dipping in to the Bucket" every time Stock is needed. It Freezes extremely well and will last a year. Simply Chill in a 9"x13", oiled Pan over night. Cut into cubes, seperate them on a cookie sheet, freeze, then Bag for storage. Since Glace is used as an ingredient, Salt is rarely added but if alittle is there from the Rub, no problem, just reduce the Recipe salt, then adjust at the end. Alittle adds a lot of flavor without adding a lot of water. The American Palate is alittle weirded out by the Texture of a firm Glace but in Europe,small cubes of seasoned, lightly salted, Glace is served cold on Toasted French Bread! Glace will go into ANY recipe that will benefit from the intense Meaty flavor. Since OUR Glace is left from the Drippings of Smoked meat, recipes using Ham, Smoked Sausage,Smoked Meat or BBQ Sauce and such will be benefited the most. A cube or two, of Glace, in Meatloaf, Fattie Blend, Mac'n Cheese, Vegetables, Potato Dishes, Soups, Sauces and Gravys, will take these to a whole New Level.

Feel free to add, edit, rewrite or hit me up for more info as you need for the Wiki. I hope this helps...JJ

JJ, Just one thing to add to this....I'm not smart enough to ADD, EDIT or REWRITE any part of this response. Thank you so much......Your friend in smoke, Dave


----------



## jak757 (Aug 30, 2011)

This is really good stuff!  (the information, as well as the glace!).  I recently smoked  two pork butts and also finished them off in a pan in the oven.  I had the same amount of liquid.  I defatted it and mixed it in with the PP.  B ut I'm thinking next time I'll follow the Chef's suggestion, and save little cubes.

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2011)

JAK757 said:


> This is really good stuff!  (the information, as well as the glace!).  I recently smoked  two pork butts and also finished them off in a pan in the oven.  I had the same amount of liquid.  I defatted it and mixed it in with the PP.  B ut I'm thinking next time I'll follow the Chef's suggestion, and save little cubes.
> 
> Thanks for posting this!!


Your welcome......bride added a tablespoon to the pulled pork she was reheating....WOW...great flavor.......I think all the pulled pork and briskets will get finished in the oven from now on........this stuff is gold......


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 30, 2011)

DAVE, Thank you so much for placing such Value on my words as to re-post. I am Honored to be considered an asset to this Forum by you and so many other experienced members, dedicated to increasing knowledge in the Art of Smoking! I am glad to be of help and wish continued success to you and ALL our Members and Guests alike...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 30, 2011)

I can only say to both of you 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
for sharing


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks JJ, we always make a gravy out of it & freeze.

I really like the idea of cubing it up & freezing the cubes.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a nice big bowl from my last chuckie and the wife tossed it!!!!!!!!!!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## larrym (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info ChefJimmyJ  and also for the stove idea DaveOmak.  Doing a 14#er this weekend, if I finish in stove or maybe just use a foil roast pan in the smoker,, maybe I can save some of that...  I bet it would be perfect in a crock pot beef stew this winter :)


----------



## venture (Aug 30, 2011)

Flavor in a spoon indeed!  In addition to the elusive consistency and mouth feel it adds.  Easy to defat after refrigeration.

As usually, Chef Jimmy hit this one out of the park.

Thanks for posting this up, Dave.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 30, 2011)

I saved mine in ice trays for Sammie's.I stole the ideal from here .I think it was from rob on smoked sliced beef Sammie thread.Throw a glace cube in with frozen sliced meat for dipping sauce or ajus.


----------



## scooper (Aug 30, 2011)

Very good info.  Thank you!

I save the bones from everything I cook.  Smoked or not.  My freezer is 1/2 full of bones right now.  Especially roasted chicken and turkey.  T-Bones and gnawed rib bones too.

Want to blown everyone away with the best gravy on the holidays?  Make a huge pot of stock with all your bird bones, throw in a mirepoix, some bay leaves, and some aromatic herbs.  I have a 12 quart pot for this.  Simmer it covered overnight.  Strain it the next day and de-fat it, then put it back on to simmer all day. 

I usually add a couple tablespoons of roux at the beginning after straining and defatting.  As the crud comes to the top, skim it off and throw it away.  After 8 - 10 hours of reducing and skimming, strain it through a fine strainer, and you will have a velvety smooth, glistening caramel brown poultry glace with intense flavors.  This ain't grandma's lumpy turkey gravy!  It goes great with chicken or turkey cooked any method.  Even deep fried.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ did hit one "outa da pak" on that  one........all the chefs here are an asset that has some serious implications......makin' the "cooking challenged" among us....really good cooks.....thank you chefs..applause-accolades-kudos

 


LarryM said:


> Thanks for the info ChefJimmyJ  and _also for the stove idea _DaveOmak.  Doing a 14#er this weekend, if I finish in stove or maybe just use a foil roast pan in the smoker,, maybe I can save some of that...  I bet it would be perfect in a crock pot beef stew this winter :)


You are welcome........seems to be the norm to modify stuff and pass on our ideas to others who can't leave stuff the way it was either.......


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 15, 2011)

Great heads up....I never would have given that a second thought....Thanks ShoneyBoy


----------



## dieseltojo (Nov 16, 2011)

What a great post!

Manner from heaven. I have been thinking about the making of gravy from the drippings and here is my answer; concentrated flavour and all we have to do is put a bowl under the roast.

Thanks DaveOmaK and Cheff JimmyJ


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 16, 2011)

Great info Jimmy and thanks for posting it for us all Dave.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> Great info Jimmy and thanks for posting it for us all Dave.


My pleasure Dan... I am pickled tink to have the opportunity to share a space with great chefs... Dave


----------



## alelover (Nov 16, 2011)

Great explanation JJ. Man I learn so much here.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> My pleasure Dan... I am pickled tink to have the opportunity to share a space with great chefs... Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks JJ and Dave. Great info -


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2011)

Duplicate post-----Very Sorry!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2011)

First I saw this thread, but you can't get an explanation better than Chef Jimmy's.

I had some of that left over a while back, and I put it in an ice cube tray, froze it, put the cubes in a vacuum pack & stuck it in the freezer.

I did a post on it, but I didn't include all of the know how that Chef Jimmy pours out of that knowledgeable cooking brain of his.

I just figured it was left over Au Jus that thickened up real nice.

If anyone's interested, here is the link to that thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104790/au-jus-leftovers

Thanks Dave & Jimmy!!!

Bear


----------

